# Wasn't sure where to post this...."Banned"



## BeachGuy

What does it mean when it says "Banned" under a users name but they still are actively posting?

I searched but couldn't find an answer.

Thanks.


----------



## pidge70

Someone shouldn't be able to post if they are banned.


----------



## Coffee Amore

BeachGuy said:


> What does it mean when it says "Banned" under a users name but they still are actively posting?
> 
> I searched but couldn't find an answer.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you sure it's a post made after the person was banned? Perhaps you're reading an older post from them before the ban.


----------



## BeachGuy

Coffee Amore said:


> Are you sure it's a post made after the person was banned? Perhaps you're reading an older post from them before the ban.


I thought it was but I'll pay closer attention next time I see it.


----------



## BeachGuy

Ok I found one. User posted yesterday and it says "Banned" under their name.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/59126-cnn-liberal-4.html


----------



## Almostrecovered

he was banned last night/this morning


----------



## 827Aug

A banned person cannot post. Their posts (for the most part) will remain up though. However, the offending posts are sometimes deleted.


----------



## ad-havoc

how long does a ban last?


----------



## CandieGirl

ad-havoc said:


> how long does a ban last?


...says (banned) ad-havoc...:rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered

ad-havoc said:


> how long does a ban last?



the irony is delicious


----------



## CandieGirl

I've been banned thrice...all for different lengths of time. The second ban, was a mini-ban. 3 days, or something like that. The other two were much longer. Why?????


----------



## Almostrecovered

I suspect moderator discretion is at play depending on the infraction and past history of your participation on the boards


----------



## Almostrecovered

and usually the 3rd ban is a permaban so guess you got lucky


----------



## CandieGirl

Huh! Why couldn't I have got lucky and won the 6/49? Pfff...


----------



## Almostrecovered

well suppose we have a poster who is very intelligent, supportive, well liked, extremely handsome and debonair and hilarious at times to boot. (modest too!) One day, this poster has a bad day due to nicotine withdraw and calls another poster a very bad name and uses profanity. That poster would probably only get a 5 day ban.

Just an educated guess


----------



## Hope1964

Almostrecovered said:


> well suppose we have a poster who is very intelligent, supportive, well liked, extremely handsome and debonair and hilarious at times to boot. (modest too!) One day, this poster has a bad day due to nicotine withdraw and calls another poster a very bad name and uses profanity. That poster would probably only get a 5 day ban.
> 
> Just an educated guess


A very educated one 

You've been banned twice, eh? Better be good now.


----------



## Almostrecovered

the first ban was an honorary ban so that doesnt count


----------

